# I will have to get my shots



## pepsibabe_24

how would you translate I will have to get my shots(vaccinations) before I go to Monaco in french? would it be anywhere close to "j'aurai recevrai à mon vaccination avant je irai à Monaco"?


----------



## DDT

pepsibabe_24 said:
			
		

> how would you translate I will have to get my shots(vaccinations) before I go to Monaco in french? would it be anywhere close to "j'aurai recevrai à mon vaccination avant je irai à Monaco"?



I'd suggest "je dois me faire vacciner avant de me rendre / de aller à Monaco"

DDT


----------



## emma42

Welcome, pepsibabe.  I would use devoir or falloir.

Je dois.....mes vaccinations avant que j'irai...

I don't know what verb to use for "get".  Also, I am hoping that avant que does not take the subjunctive.  Sorry for such a rubbish answer!


----------



## emma42

Ah, "me faire vacciner".  Merci DDT.


----------



## irish_elmo

AVANT QUE + subjonctif...


----------



## emma42

Alright! Alright! Pas besoin de crier! (merci, elmo)


----------



## irish_elmo

DDT said:
			
		

> I'd suggest "je dois me faire vacciner avant de me rendre / de aller   à Monaco"
> 
> DDT


 On dit : *d'aller*, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## DDT

irish_elmo said:
			
		

> AVANT QUE + subjonctif...



Si on choisit d'utiliser le subjonctif au lieu de l'infinitif on aura "avant que j'*aille*"

DDT


----------



## pepsibabe_24

umm...shouldn't it be irai because it is in the future tense? because it's not i go, it's I WILL go?


----------



## anangelaway

I would say :
_'J'aurais besoin d'être vacciné avant de me rendre à Monaco/d'aller à Monaco/avant que j'aille à Monaco.' _

Or as an alternative :
_''Il faudrait que je me fasse vacciner avant d'aller à Monaco.'' _
(to me, this is the more natural).


----------



## irish_elmo

I think the _avant d'aller_ is the best sounding translation.  In English, "Before going to Morocco".  We gether from the context that it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## irish_elmo

gether = gather, sorry


----------



## pepsibabe_24

No, its a project for french class...but the whole point is to use the future simple and the conditional tenses..?


----------



## DDT

irish_elmo said:
			
		

> gether = gather, sorry



Please notice you can edit your posts  

DDT


----------



## irish_elmo

emma42 said:
			
		

> It would have to be in the future tense in English, but not in French because there's no future subjunctive.



"I will have to get my vaccination shots before _I go_ to Morocco."

Is that the future?


----------



## polaire

Good thread.  How would you say that you have to have a specific shot, e.g., rubella? (la vaccination contre la rubéole?)


----------



## emma42

You could use *parce que  -*

*Je dois me faire vacciner parce que j'irai...*



Thanks, elmo. I am half asleep and have already deleted that strange suggestion.


----------



## pepsibabe_24

haha thanx polaire! sorry for all the confusion! i dont know the specific type of shots, its just in general


----------



## irish_elmo

Hey pepsibabe. I think it's possible that the person setting your homework has forgotten that "avant que" must be followed by the subjunctive.  As emma has said, there is no future subjunctive...  Bit of a dud question, if the purpose was to use the _conditionnel_ and _futur simple_.


----------



## polaire

pepsibabe_24 said:
			
		

> haha thanx polaire! sorry for all the confusion! i dont know the specific type of shots, its just in general


No, I meant, I wonder how one would say, "I have to get a shot for rubella."  Or,  "The State Department requires me to have shots for malaria, etc., before travelling to XXX."


----------



## irish_elmo

polaire said:
			
		

> No, I meant, I wonder how one would say, "I have to get a shot for rubella."  Or,  "The State Department requires me to have shots for malaria, etc., before travelling to XXX."



You mean, is it _se faire vacciner *contre*_?

The answer is yes.


----------



## pepsibabe_24

*



			Je dois me faire vacciner parce que j'irai à Monaco
		
Click to expand...

.... i think i am going to use that one thank you for all your help guys *


----------



## anangelaway

pepsibabe_24 said:
			
		

> *.... i think i am going to use that one thank you for all your help guys *


 
_Parce que j'irai à..._ does not sound right to me. Only my opinion.


----------



## polaire

pepsibabe_24 said:
			
		

> haha thanx polaire! sorry for all the confusion! i dont know the specific type of shots, its just in general


I wasn't confused.  I just thought that knowing how to express the idea of getting a specific shot would be a good thing to know.


----------



## polaire

irish_elmo said:
			
		

> You mean, is it _se faire vacciner *contre*_?
> 
> The answer is yes.


I got that construction from the dictionary.  I was wondering how you would say:  I had to have a rubella shot.

As I'm not going anywhere and am not planning on getting ill, it really doesn't matter.


----------



## pepsibabe_24

i know you weren't confused polaire, the confusion thing was meant for me!


----------



## pepsibabe_24

well i hope you don't get ill! and it would be a good thing to know, just that i'm not sure what kind of diseases they have in monaco that i would need a shot for...it was just in general i would probaly have to get some sort of shot


----------



## emma42

Coucou Angel.  Actually, it does not sound right to me either, and I think I suggested it!  *Parce que je vais faire visite....?*


----------



## polaire

pepsibabe_24 said:
			
		

> i know you weren't confused polaire, the confusion thing was meant for me!



Oh good.  In any event, Bon Voyage.


----------



## anangelaway

emma42 said:
			
		

> Coucou Angel. Actually, it does not sound right to me either, and I think I suggested it! *Parce que je vais faire visite....?*


 
Coucou Emma! 
This thread is so confusing, as if we were all talking at the same time, crossing conversations etc...

Well, this is the original sentence:
_*I will have to get my shots(vaccinations) before I go to Monaco.*_

And this is later on what pepsibabe_24No had posted:


> but the whole point is to use the future simple and the conditional tenses..?


 
So, I can see the conditional tense used here only if the sentence was :
I would/will have to get the shots.... 
_Je devrais/j'aurais..._= conditional

As for the Future simple tense used if the sentence was :
_before I will go to Monaco..._
But here, we would need to use the subjonctive présent or directly an infinitif in French and not the Future simple.  
_avant que j'aille/que je ne parte pour Monaco... or avant d'aller à._
BUT, the use of the subjonctive sounds more appropriate to my ears. 
And I don't see where we could use the future here, I need to think more about it perhaps.  
 
Now, if you use_ 'parce que/car'_ it is something different : 
because I go to Monaco/will be travelling to Monaco. 
And here, I think we need to use the _present tense. _
parce que/car *je vais* aller à Monaco. 
(I will have to get my shots _because_... ) is another meaning to me.


----------



## emma42

Yes, "parce que" is another meaning.  I was just trying to use the future for our original poster, but then forgot that she actually had to translate something rather than make something up!  This is because I am not concentrating.  Désolée, mes amis.


----------

